# Just got my '08 bow kill mount back



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Just got my bird back from last year. Took him with a bow. Measured out at 26 lbs. 11 5/8 beard 1 3/8 and 1 1/4 spurs. Dourlains Taxidermy in Birch Run. Didn't put him in the books but maybe should have. Oh well.


----------



## AmyHunter (Jun 3, 2009)

That looks very cool.


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

That is a great looking mount! I am envious!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

That looks awesome dude!!!...Nice bird too!!!


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

That`s an awesome mount! Congrats!


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet mount!! Congratulations!


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam Fantastic mount, dux! Your taxi did a real nice job.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Very cool! Freeze dried head or falsie?


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

That mount looks :SHOCKED: great nice bird!!!!!!!


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

FireDoc66 said:


> Very cool! Freeze dried head or falsie?


 
freeze dried.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

That is awesome!! I don't even know what my wife would think if I brought that in the front door!! 

Scott


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Very Nice Dux, Nice Bird and awesome mount!!!........Hope mine from this year comes out that nice!!!!......Could you PM me what he charged ya.......Was just wondering.......Does he do waterfowl?..........Mack


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

mack yours will turn out good! i promise!

Dux i just want to put an arrow through him now!:lol: looks awesome man... 

congrats on a great bird! wish i would have got mine in a full mount!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

bigrackmack said:


> Very Nice Dux, Nice Bird and awesome mount!!!........Hope mine from this year comes out that nice!!!!......Could you PM me what he charged ya.......Was just wondering.......Does he do waterfowl?..........Mack


 
http://www.dourlain.com/

Roland has been doing my mounts for many years. His waterfowl are top notch. You get what you pay for. If you ever get a chance to see my wall you wouldn't take your game heads or birds anywhere else. I can't wait to see what the big Toms think of him in the field next year.:evilsmile


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

duxdog said:


> http://www.dourlain.com/
> 
> Roland has been doing my mounts for many years. His waterfowl are top notch. You get what you pay for. If you ever get a chance to see my wall you wouldn't take your game heads or birds anywhere else. I can't wait to see what the big Toms think of him in the field next year.:evilsmile


Right.....:lol: That's a great bird and an awesome looking mount. Thanks for sharing! :coolgleam


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

duxdog said:


> http://www.dourlain.com/
> 
> Roland has been doing my mounts for many years. His waterfowl are top notch. You get what you pay for. If you ever get a chance to see my wall you wouldn't take your game heads or birds anywhere else. I can't wait to see what the big Toms think of him in the field next year.:evilsmile


Okay, Okay ya got me wondering........Post up some pics of them other mounts.......I'm a mount junkie ya know,,,,,,,Mack


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats! That's a nice bird and an awesome mount as well.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*looks awesome thanks for sharing. The real head, freeze dried is the only way to go *


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

pintail charlie said:


> I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They gotta be a littttttle bit bigger then yours for that! lol haha :lol:

Dux, nice lookin mount!


----------

